# Times Coffee Article - 25 Best in the UK



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

In case anyone missed this (couldn't spot it anywhere)...

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/wake-up-and-smell-the-coffee-bgr68wt6g

Only knew about it because the one local to me (Scandinavian Coffee Pod) mentioned it while I was in at the weekend, and Steam Yard mentioned it on social media.

I had to register to view - although didn't cost owt.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah (Aug 19, 2014)

adz313 said:


> I had to register to view - although didn't cost owt.


If something is free, you're the product.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hal.E.Lujah said:


> If something is free, you're the product.


And if people don't like that, they don't need to sign up









(TBH - I put it there to save people the time if they're adverse to subscriptions)


----------

